# 2010 Detailing World Product Awards.



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*Welcome to the preliminary stage of the official Detailing World Product Of The Year 2010 awards.​*
Those of you who were here last year will know how this works - and how Finish Kare 1000P won - but for all the new people (of which there are quite a few), here's how it works:

In this thread we would like as many of you as possible to post up your suggestions for what you think deserves the title of DWPOTY based on something you've used during 2010.

It doesn't have to be something newly launched this year (although that is preferable), if you're new to the world of detailing generally, it can also be something new to you that you've been really impressed by.

You can simply post the name of your favourite product/s, or some reasons for your choice as well if you want - it's up to you. You can also suggest a number of products if they're from different sectors.

This thread will run until 31st October and then unlike last year when everything was grouped together to compete for an overall award, this year we'll split products into types; (shampoo, polishes, waxes/sealants/LSPs, QDs etc. etc.), and have a seperate voting thread for each one.

The winning products will then be announced in mid-late November and as last year, the good bit is that there will be some nice prizes for several members, drawn at random from all the people who cast a vote in the polls.

Thanks
DW Team


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

optimum no rinse V2


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Iron Cut for me.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

ONR here too.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Britemax #4 Black Max - Applies easy, and comes off with zero pressure! Seriously, I grabbed the corner of a MF and it removed the product! Also leave a great shine!

Car Plan Demon Shine (I know!!!) - Cheap, and has many uses

Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

My find of 2010 has to be Hose-Free Eco Wash...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Interesting this, I've used 10 times more products this year than I have last.

Firstly I nominate Citrus Bling. Wow what a product where do I begin? It has a use in every application. It is seriously capable as a QD and a fast wax and on windows builds up nice protection. It's very economical and goes a long way. The finish left behind is incredible for so little effort - of you haven't tried it you NEED this product in your life.

Secondly, Prima Amigo - what a glaze. Everything you need from a glaze - applied by either hand or machine (machine preferred) it leaves a lovely wet shine and a great base for any LSP.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

System 51 Perfect Cutting Polish

DodoJuice Supernatural


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Has to be Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic Kit for me or to single out one product then Acrylic Jett Trigger


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Scholl concepts S17+
Scholl concepts SW20 spray sealant
Dodo juice lime prime, rainforest rub, super natural and red mist tropical
Valetpro poseidons carnauba wash


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Dodo juice born to be mild and Dodo juice red mist. Both outstandingly good products :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Wax- Colli 915- Excelent results from a wax that lasts ages

Polish- Menz PO85 FF- Brill at removing light swirls and leaving a glossy pin sharp look.

Shampoo- AB's Citrus Pearl- best deep cleansing degreasing action I've experienced from a shampoo.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Autobrite Cherry Glaze - Awesome stuff


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam
Optimum Opti-Seal
Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical
Britemax Easy Cut Metal Cleaner


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Onr v2


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

for me got to be dodo juice born slippy clay lube excellent product imo


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

iron cut or know as its called iron x

zaino z8


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Zymol's Field Glaze

Autoglym's HD Wax

Chemical Guys - Blitz Sealant


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

serious performance paint cleanser


ONR v2


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Zaino Z8

Optimum Car Wax

Optimum Opti-Seal


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

I have only tried about 10 proper detailing products as im a newbie so...

Shampoo - Has to Dodo Juice be Born to Be Mild i actually love using this product, i used to use Autoglym, Simoniz, Zip Wax etc and btbm is just miles ahead of all of those named products. So easy to use, and when washing a freshly waxed car the sheeting properties as it were are very very good!

QD - Only tried this one but has to be Clearkote Quikshine, unbeleivabley good product, excellent all rounder. Awesome on glass and interiors and also great for adding to the shine after a few days after a wash.

Mike.


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

ONR and Dodo Juice Supernatural wax.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Stjδrnagloss Silke Detailer
and
Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

werkstat jett - so easy to use


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

ONR v2
Autobrite direct's Brite Gel
Autobrite directs's Distinction


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

AS G101
AS Dash Dandy
BH finis wax
BH hydra wax
AS blast berry

All do what they say on tin and dont force there self's on you.they sell them self's


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner
Cquartz Iron X / Iron Cut
EZ Detail wheel brushes


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Bilt Hmaber Surfex HD - It has countless uses and 5 litres last for ever.
Dodo Juice Rain forrest Rub - A joy to use and smell's divine.
AG Rapid Detailer - Quick or should I say rapid and easy to use and a very effective product.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Has to be Dodo Supernatural wax for me. Been trying loads over the last year by keep going back to SN and it still impresses me. 

Also loving Optimum instant detailer and gloss enhancer, still my fav QD


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq G3


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

autosmart g101 apc 
btbm
3M trye restorer
and a big up for the humble costco mf.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DODO lime prime...

It never lets me down, easy to work with, can be used on paint and interiors

Love it...

:thumb:


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wash:- Duragloss Car Wash.

Wax:- Dodo Juice Supernatural. 

Plastics:- 303.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Gtechniq P1
AG HD wax.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bilt hamber surfex hd
Prima amigo
FK 425


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

AG Aquawax


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Redex Shampoo , what a great wax remover :thumb:


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Car Plan Demon Shine- quick detailer/ clay lube
Dodo Juice Supernatural- wax
Aerospace 303 protectant- plastics


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Megs smooth surface clay kit
AG HD wax

^The only two products Ive bought and used regarding clay kits/QD and waxes.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Wax/Selant: Z2. Gives an amazing shine and flake pop and lasts ages as in you have to use so little at a time  

QD: Z6. Retores a good shine after a wash and smells awsome.

Shampoo: Dodo Juice BTBM. Smells awsome, great cleaning ability and slickness over paint work.



Come on the zaino :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

1/ Red Mist
2/ Aqua Wax - AS - What a superb drying aid this stuff is
3/ Z2 pro
4/ BTBM


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Espuma Revolution wheel cleaner
Zymol Vintage


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far everyone :thumb:

Keep 'em coming


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

More votes for Dodo Juice products here:
BTBM and Supernatural wax - been using it out of a pot and also the machine stick which is under-rated in my view.
:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Werkstat Acrylic kit.

Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine

Tardis


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

I will vote for:
Menzerna Power Lock (just tried on white and it looks better than Werkstatt Acyril Jett)
Nanolex Premium paint sealant


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Serious Performance Paint Cleanser, amazing stuff.

303 Aerospace Protectant, best plastic dressing IMO.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Quite a few that shocked me to be honest.

*1: Lime Prime,*

Look at how many more ehancements/corrections were done this year with this product and the level of finish it provides.

I was genuinely shocked from something that describes itself as a pre-wax cleanser it's a tool to have in any armoury.

*2: Autobrite brite gel wheel cleaner.*

I know some/a lot haven't tried it due to it being a gel and the fact most wheel cleaners can be diluted a lot but it's one hell of a product. Coming from someone who has motosport spec brakes and a daily build up of brake dust there has been nothing that the gel couldn't shift.

I also used it diluted to the same effect. A fantastic new product on the market and a definite alternative to the usual.

*3: Born to be mild shampoo. *

I found after using 3/4 different shampoos are varying ratios this was easily the best. It didn't effect the performance of my wax/sealent at all and always worked up a nice slick and foamy shampoo ideal for cleaning the most delicate paint finishes.

With Glasur being my favourite wax and also being at the top end price wise i'd like it to last for a decent amount of time and I think BTBM helps the Glasur last a lot better than some coarser shampoos out there. 

A special mention to the new VP Glitz trim gel. I think a lot of people will be using this in 2011 as a good solid long lasting trim dressing.


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

*Gtechniq G1*

After applying you literally don't need to touch your glass again for months!

*Zaino Z8*

The amount you use and the results you get speak for themselves.

*Gliptone Polish (Step 2+3)*

Introduced to this, this year at DC'10. Got samples and was really impressed how well it preps the paint for wax.

J


----------



## neoxtof (May 10, 2010)

Autobrite direct's Brite Gel:
So easy and powerfull

Gtechniq G1/G3:
no more need of whippers !


----------



## kevedup (Jul 23, 2010)

Autobrite brite gel wheel cleaner - a great product


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

ONR - 2010 is the year I saw the light!


----------



## safreer (Feb 1, 2010)

Dodo Juice Super Natural
Dodo juice Red Mist
nanolex premium glass sealant


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

ONR

Adams Detail Spray (crackin stuff)

Aero 303

:thumb:


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

Another vote for Autobrite Cherry Galze :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd better say BTBM too:lol:


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Optimum No rinse - clean and glossy

Lime Prime - cleansed and glossy

Zaino All in One - sealed and glossy


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

megs 16 - easy to use, cheap to buy and works well.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

auto brite cherry glaze ................ ............ so versatile

migliore bella lustra tyre trim .................. best ever

hex logic pads .......................................... brilliant product


these three and ive used,enjoyed and got fantastic results everytime with them all


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

polishing pads don't count as they're not products


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

for the wheel cleaning.........Autobrite very cherry, great cleaner
for sealing wheels and bodywax...............FK1000p....nuff said about this allreadyi 
wahing car..........FK1016, always leaves a great finish
FK425.real bling material
And finally to put all this on and take it off.......Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels

Kev


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Citrus Bling, and Z6


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

ONR V2

GTechniq C2


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

*Favourite trader for 2010?*

How about this for 2010- A favourite trader award?????

After all they do support the site and pay subs in order to do so.

My vote would go to Autobrite-

Brought out some great products and waxes this year, continued great service and also have run many usefull group buys all while maintaining their sanity :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Good call there Blazebro


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dodo Juice tropical red mist

after trying loads of QD in the search for the ultimate shine, this one came out on top, even better than zaino 8


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> How about this for 2010- A favourite trader award?????
> 
> After all they do support the site and pay subs in order to do so.
> 
> ...


Let us have a think about that :thumb:

Can we keep to just the products on this thread please though


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Gtecniq C2
Dodo juice BTBM


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> polishing pads don't count as they're not products





steve from wath said:


> auto brite cherry glaze ................ ............ so versatile
> 
> migliore bella lustra tyre trim .................. best ever
> 
> ...


surley a pad is a product???
maybe should be consumables,something that gets used up!!
anyhows if i cant have pads

dionysus trim glitz


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

This is for all 'disposable' products, so pads/cloths/towels are fine. How many shouts items like these get will determine if they get a voting thread of their own though. Shampoos, polishes, LSP etc. will easily get enough mentions to make it to the polling stages, but we'll have to see about the likes of pads etc. at the end of the month when this thread closes :thumb:


No tools or equipment though so no machine polishers, PW etc. etc.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Viper said:


> Let us have a think about that :thumb:


Another one for you to think about:

An award for the 'Pursuance of excellence and understanding in detailing'. For example mine would be Dave KG.

(think of it as the life time achievers award, except my title has a bit more of a ring to it and it it means going that one step further, other than doing great details)


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Prima Amigo.
BH Surfex HD.
Prima Hydro.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Dodo btbm 
Dodo nfs 
Dodo rmt


----------



## Bibendum (Jun 19, 2010)

ONR v2
AS Smartfoam
Optiseal
Costco (Eurow) Microfibre 

for me

Oh and Dean123's Avatar (mesmerising) :lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Viper said:


> This is for all 'disposable' products, so pads/cloths/towels are fine.


can i add hex logic pads then as well :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

big ben said:


> can i add hex logic pads then as well :thumb:


I think you just have :thumb:


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Must admit I havent tried as many products this year as last but the two that really stand out have both come from Optimum!

1) ONRv2 - Revolutionised the way we think about and go about washing a car, this stuff is magic in a bottle, no hosepipe needed, massively enviro friendly, quick, easy and little product needed, nuff said.

2) OID - Changed the way I look at Quick Detailers, I thought my Quickshine left a nice result.. this is something else. Never seen such a slick pretty finish from a wax let alone a QD, even the girlfriend noticed a difference!!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

3m tyre restorer
BTBM


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Zaino Z2, Z6, Z7 and Z8.

(fanboy alert :lol


----------



## thestumper (Jul 30, 2010)

Dodo Juice SN Wax
Dodo Juice Red Mist


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Dodo Juice SN
Dodo Juice lime prime
Dodo Red mist


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Espuma Revolution
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant v3.0


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

DODO Juice Lime Prime
DODO Juice SN
DODO Juice RedMist Tropical


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I haven't used many new (to me) products this year but the best products i have used are.

ONR v2- Only used it a couple of times but its really saved me a lot of time and hassle and is a really good product.

Swissvax Onyx- Not the most durable wax but one of the easiest on and off and leaves a great finish


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

mon i zaino


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Citrus bling
Poorboy's black hole.
3M ultrafina se


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

My top choices for products I've bought, used and been impressed with:

Autogylm HD Wax
Autoglym AquaWax
OCW
ONR
Chemical Guys Speed Wipe


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i think something thats not specifically a product but more a tool.

my vote has to be for the hexlogic pads. made a big impact this year, and never heard a bad word about them!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Autobrite direct cherry glaze , chemical guys CD wax, and autobrite direct distinction


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

grayfox said:


> Must admit I havent tried as many products this year as last but the two that really stand out have both come from Optimum!
> 
> 1) ONRv2 - Revolutionised the way we think about and go about washing a car, this stuff is magic in a bottle, no hosepipe needed, massively enviro friendly, quick, easy and little product needed, nuff said.
> 
> 2) OID - Changed the way I look at Quick Detailers, I thought my Quickshine left a nice result.. this is something else. Never seen such a slick pretty finish from a wax let alone a QD, even the girlfriend noticed a difference!!


I agree with you on both points especially on OID and the amazing slickness it gives to the paint:thumb:


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Dont know if im allowed more than one post in here! - But i have recently bought a few new towels and i have to say the Euro W Double Density Ultra-Plush M/F Buffing Towel is absolutely fantastic in my opinion, how easily it glides over the paintwork is just very impressive.

And... the Nattys range of waxes, especially red! So easy to use, may not be the most durable, but a coat of this on top of something like PH really hit the spot for me!


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Finis Wax and Hydra Wax


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Dodo Red mist!


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Duragloss 921 and Duragloss Aquawax, both fantastic and on top of FK1000p


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Shampoo - FK118SC. Leaves the cleanest surface out of anything I 've used.

Towel - Cobra Supreme Guzzler. No need to go over anything twice, streak-free and huge time saver!


----------



## MikeyW (Apr 9, 2010)

Dodo BTBM
Dodo Red Mist
Dodo Lime Prime 

:lol:


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

Raceglaze Black Label is a stunningly good wax.

Iron Cut (despite the god awful smell!).

Eimann Fabrik Wheel Woolies (despite the confused looks you get from passers by ).

Migliore tyre dressing


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far guys :thumb:

Not as many as last year yet, but there's until the end of the month, then me and a 'little helper' will be counting all the products up, splitting into product types and assembling the voting threads 

Keep them coming if you've not put anything forward yet :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

bump..


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

*Autobrite Brite Gel *- A fantastic wheel cleaner, it's gel like properties set it apart from the rest, just sticks to the wheel, one quick blast all muck has gone. Great value too.

*Autobrite Berry Blast Quick Detailer* - Very versatile product, however my favourite use is as a quick detailer' lovely reflections and protection from something that can be diluted significantly. Like all Autobrite products, fantastic value as superb results at a market beating price.

*Autobriate Cherry Glaze * - A very good AIO product again at a great price point. Was just stunned be its correction abilities with just a simple go over using a machine and even by hand it is superb.

*Dodo BTBM Shampoo* - Hard to beat, does exactly what is says on the bottle! :detailer:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

guys there is just over a week left in this. Lets get all the votes we can for some products that dont get rave reviews.... as viper has said it runs till the 31/10/10 time knowing viper it be the monday morning. So come on guys


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

- Autobrite Brite Gel

- Autobrite Citrus Pearl Autowash Shampoo 

- Autobrite Distinction Carnauba Wax Limited Edition


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

If I'm allowed to put one of my own up ( and I suppose if no-one agrees it'll get no votes) - RG 55.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Autobrite's Wax Distinction. Its really easy to apply and remove and leavs a great finish 

Autobrite's Brite Gel, same reason as above

Autobrite's quick detailer Cherry blast. I think this is absolutly great stuff and smells great too. Every show i have been to i have alwasys used this after washing the car and people have always been amazed by it. 

All the best Andy


----------



## j03y-1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Autobrite.citrus pearl shampoo
Autobrite.cherry glaze polish


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Autosmart WAX, used it today and love it. Other reviews also show it is very durable too.


----------



## Forge_T (May 21, 2009)

Gtechniq P1
Prima amigo 
Dodo Juice lime prime lite
Prima Hydro
FinishKare - 108AS Top Kote Tire Dressing 
Finish Kare #121 Ultimate Cleaner
Meguiars all purpose cleaner

(Hmm i think i got carried away :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

*lime prime* for me, when I first used it I applied it by hand and i was astonished with the results it gave. It's one product i will definitely not stop using.


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I've only ever ordered from Autobrite and they've always been friendly and polite & they have given good advice when I have asked.

Autobrite Berry Blast Tyre Gel - I like this because it's easy to apply, it gives a nice wet look & it also lasts for ages.... smells great too...

Autobrite Brite Gel - I used to have probs cleaning my wheels even after sealing with Collinite but Brite Gel cleaned them up pretty effortlessly and then I sealed them with Very Berry and they have been ok so far..... smells great aswell....

Collinite 476S - Also bought from Autobrite :thumb: I haven't really tried anything else because I'm happy with the finish this gives & the durability is amazing, lasts for months and months easily and probably longer, but by then I'm ready to give it another layer anyway!!

Autobrite Repel - I recently bought some Repel to try as I have used Rain X on my windscreen before, which worked ok but seemed to noticably reduce in performance after a month or so and made the wipers judder bad on one car. However, Repel has been going for around a month and it's still just as good as when first applied & hasn't juddered or anything, so far so good!

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Having a black Honda ( soft paint ) I have to nominate Aquartz Paint and Glass Protection .

So far do's what it say's .

Have yet to try Cquartz .


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Autobrite Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner

Autobrite Magifoam

Gtechniq C4

Collinite 476s


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Optimum Car Wax

Bilt Hamber Surfex (the best cleaner/degreaser.)

Bilt Hamber Clay (great product, great value, says it all)

Sonus Der Wunder Wasche (strange one I know, but I love it)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

I personally would just like to say thanks for the comments and feedback in this thread about our Autobrite products, this is what makes Autobrite Direct strong as a company bringing our customers what they want in terms of quality, ease of use and at a affordable price. Also most important its you guys that makes this happen!

Thankyou!

Best Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

g techniq p1:thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

A few products I'd never ever want to do without in my armoury -

303 Aerospace Protectant - awesome on engine bays and so easy to use

Iron Cut (or Iron X) - How did folks ever exist without it?

Raceglaze 55 - Super wax at a great price. Best value product out there.

Meguiars 205 - A superb product. Again a must for me.

If I had to detail without these I'd be so grumpy it doesn't bear thinking about!! :lol:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

if it's a newer product you're after then it has to be gtechniq c2.
303 aerospace protectant is one of my favourites though.


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Finis Wax


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

303 aerospace protectant :wave:


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

Dodo Juice supernatural wax


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Another one i would like to add is:

RG55


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd also like to cast a vote for Miller, oh and budweiser

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd go for:
GTechniq's P1
& Aquartz's Iron Cut (or whatever the new name is now). 
Both great products in my eyes.


----------



## retsofkram (Jan 14, 2010)

GTechniq C4
Gtechniq C2
Gtechniq P1


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

3M Glass Cleaner - can't believe no one mentioned that!!!

AG HD Wax - amazing stuff


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Dodo Supernatural
PB Black Hole
Dodo Red Mist


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone.

We will now assemble several voting threads according to product catagory which will appear shortly, and as last year, everyone who votes goes into a draw for some nice prizes.


----------

